# What's your weather?



## BrownSheep (Jan 16, 2013)

I always think its interesting to see what going on in your neck of he woods.....Ten points to whoever caught the reference.

Today our high is 20 and it's a little breezy. Blue skies and and another high pressure front moving in.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 16, 2013)

High 40s and rainy as it has been for the past 3 days. :/ Cold front is supposed to be moving in and bringing some snow to mix with our rain. Won't stick but could accumulate on vehicles, trees, etc.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> High 40s and rainy as it has been for the past 3 days. :/ Cold front is supposed to be moving in and bringing some snow to mix with our rain. Won't stick but could accumulate on vehicles, trees, etc.


Same weather as above. haha

But to sum it up in a word...NASTY


----------



## boykin2010 (Jan 16, 2013)

Its been in the high 70's low 80's here 
Feels like spring weather in January!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 16, 2013)

My wether is a spotted nubian named Jimmy....
OH....you meant wEAther! 

Rainy, sleet-y, NAST-EEEE!  Oh...and don't forget Mud-e! 
30's all day...cold front moving in. Ice on the trees...where there aren't huge puddles of water, there is mud! Ground is soggy...the house is nice and warm.....


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 16, 2013)

nuts...Coco beat me to it...was going to answer the same thing...Coco you mind reader you


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 16, 2013)

*Lately it has been really cold and windy and rainy. I think it only got up to the 40's yesterday and 20's and 30's at night. 

But today it's actually really nice out, maybe high 50's no wind. Nice.  I'm enjoying it!*


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 16, 2013)

Yesterday, snow and snow pellets and sleet, windy, raw, and cold, cold, cold! Today started out at 25 degrees this morning. But thankfully, NO wind , sunny, beautiful and close to 50 this afternoon..... Really welcome change


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 16, 2013)

Around 30 degrees. Snowing all afternoon, but I think it has stopped now. Supposed to get pretty cold (10-15 degrees) later this week/next week.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 16, 2013)

It was low 20s- 50s now its 30s and 60s.  Frosty and crisp blue skies all day.


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 16, 2013)

Today was actually nice cus the sun came out. Too bad I had to work. 
Nice 40s temps. 
We are supposed to have sunshine through the weekend with some warmer temps. That would be nice.


----------



## Tmaxson (Jan 17, 2013)

We had 70s and sunny this past weekend and now it's raining and 40s plus tonight it's supposed to snow.  Crazy NC weather for sure.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 17, 2013)

Been raining and/or icky out for going on at least 3 weeks straight here. I am so over it. And the great lakes forming in my yard


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 17, 2013)

Boykin2010, Can I come live wiyh you for a couple of months, and bring my 250 sheep, 120 sum chickens? 11 dogs, Please!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 17, 2013)

Shelly May said:
			
		

> Boykin2010, Can I come live wiyh you for a couple of months, and bring my 250 sheep, 120 sum chickens? 11 dogs, Please!!!!


What I wouldn't give the have that weather right now...


----------



## bigmike (Jan 17, 2013)

Been chilly here,yesterday was about 47, today it was 33 this morning,it's clear and supposed to be 52 today with a light wind..Supposed to be 64 on Saturday  ..


----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Was beautiful yesterday in the low 80's and sunny.  Cool front today around 70 and down to mid 40's tonight very overcast with a bit of rain here and there very damp.


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 17, 2013)

What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sound like someones spoiled


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 17, 2013)

Niagara Falls minus 7 (20f in old money) going down to minus 15 (5f I think) even colder next week - boo
Alberta is plus 8 today with one of those weird chinook winds warming it up. Wild Rose beef will be in her shorts today


----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 17, 2013)

goodolboy said:
			
		

> What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sound like someones spoiled


Yea!  A few years back had to go home for a few months (SW Pa.)  It was mid Feb and a middle of a back to back 2nd snow storm.  I was loving the snow.  And was shoveling and having a ball.  Everyone there waas fed up with snow and ice by then......Thought I would be hung that winter.    They were all ready for spring.


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 17, 2013)

Lived in central Mich. when I was a kid. Sure glad I moved to KY


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 17, 2013)

Whole of UK and Northern Europe to get hit by a brutal storm straight out of Russia
Its over a 1000 miles wide, full of snow and huffing a good breeze oh and around minus 20
My old country will be screwed for a few days and laugh about it later


----------

